# The winners! SSOTM February 2016



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

1st place
The Slant by Tremoside








2nd place
Ebony and Osage by joe_mcdogwad








3rd place 
A Christmas Gift by Noobshooter 








Well done gentlemen! 
Thank you to all who participated!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all nominations and to the winners .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations craftsmen, and thank-you to Beanflip for stepping in and helping this month*!*

This month&#8230; wow*!* Like an ice-cream smorgasbord of beautiful yummy creations with big scoops of creamy vanilla, luscious chocolate, tantalizing strawberry, and an assortment of tempting flavors, all covered with choices of hot fudge, golden caramel, heaped with mountains of whipped cream, plenty of nuts, sprinkles, and cherries and berries on top. Whew!









I'll take my slingshot sundae with Chocolate-Chip Mint, Espresso Almond Fudge, and Butter Pecan, with mountains of whipped cream. Berries on the side, please.

Special congratulations to *YOU*, dear Tremo.









First, it's the glorious *Vesalius* two years ago. And I do mean *GLORIOUS*. Then the dramatic *3D Wrench*, which evolved into the wonderful Torque. The *Vesa*, *EMframe*, *BigToe*&#8230; and a looong list of other beautiful works and inspiring accomplishments. And now *THIS magnificent bad boy! *

I can only speak for me, but I am really very happy to finally witness this well-deserved awarded acknowledgement. Not only are you a skilled designer, *Tremo*, but also a very kind and courteous person -always. I know this award is not a big deal to you, but I think I can be happy for you anyway.

*







Thank you* for being here and for being a regular contributing part of this growing community of slingshot enthusiasts, designers, and craftsmen. May there always be dancing butterflies in your life*!*

*Bon appétit!*


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I wanna oggle number 3, hold number 2, and shoot the snot of out number 1.. in that order... great builds guys!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Matt for the nomination and thanks to everyone who voted for me. Its awesome to just be nominated let alone place, but everyone this month had great builds and beautiful singshots.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and everyone that was nominated.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners.  This is an impressive line up. I like all three of them each for a different reason. I have had the pleasure of shooting the SLANT and I am so pleased to see her land in the first spot. It is a well deserved first place slingshot. I am so proud to own one  Thank you Mark for expanding the world of slingshots 

 Regards Randy


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats Mark & the other winners!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh yeah! Amazing winners this month !


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners and especialy Tremoside! :king:

I am realy thinking about to buy a Slant ( :wub and to shoot it in the hammergrip... B)



Rip


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners and to all the member who were in. I must say that the level of this contest has been growing up (Top Level) and to get in means almost to win.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Congratulations to the winners and all nominees!!! :wave:

Thank you very-very much for all the votes and special thanks to Poiema for the nomination and the kind words in her post. :bowdown:

I was and I'm truly impressed by the quality and creativity represented this month SOTM. It is inspirational to see the essence of works. Time and time again I see those galleries of nomination threads I just wonder how beautiful a slingshot can be.

@ Rip: You're king of hammerification of any slingshot :rofl: .

Thank you all,

Mark


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners and to all the nominees this month! What a wonderful line up!

And special congratulations to Tremo and his incredible Slant. A very well deserved 1st place!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job! You're all winners in my book!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Congratulations to the winners and all nominees!!! :wave:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot my dear, but honour to whom honour is due, it was Flicks idea.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46231-the-slant-by-tremo-a-review/



Rip


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wave: Enhorabuena :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

been a while, but where do i find the next ssotm post  awesome winners!


----------

